# My Metallic Marauder future GD entry



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I was going to keep this under wraps but I cannot help myself it is too cool.
I was starting to get silly about this because I intend to enter this into a future Golden Demon under the open catagory.
I plan to model the "G for Greta"in an aluminum Marauder painted in a WWII style getting refueled and rearmed.
I wanted to enter under the diorama category but the size limits are 12x12x12 and this thing has a 18" wingspan,it would just not work.
I am going all out no expense spared,no detail too small I want to win Forge World's Best in Show with this.
Case in point the fuel truck is made from a Forge World Hellhound with styrene fine details.
I used to drive a fuel truck in the Navy so I have a better idea what to stock it with.
So first off I would like to say this is a great model but lousy instuctions
The instuctions are basically this picture with a parts list  








I first off take inventory on all my parts








They are all there except for the clear sheeting for the glass.
I call Forge World and thet are more than happy to send me the part.
They also are replacing a flap that was cracked and sending me two extra co-pilots seats so I can model the Bird with no one in the cockpit.
The pilot is molded onto his seat.
That should be here any day,I plan to magnetize that portion so I can switch out the empty seats with the one with the Pilot and Co-Pilot sitting in them.
I have been reading alot of Fine Scale Modeler lately and there are a plethera of new techniques you just do not see in the 40k crowd.
But one of the tips is when painting a mettalic finish the model must be smooth as glass.
I am going to be using a product that will be new to most of you guys
Alcad II mettalic lacquer, a super thin mettalic that must be airbrushed.
This stuff has the best finish of any mettalic I have ever seen,more on that later.
So the first thing I do is sand down the model with 400 grit,500 grit then hit it with a 2400 grit pad.
This is just the start,I would be sanding for a month before I even hit the model with primer.
Then more sanding.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I wondered why the Marauder was not modeled with waist guns,since it seems it is the 40k B-17,but I am wrong they are.
They just happen to have the doors modeled closed,no good.
I hate stock models,I always have.
Being slightly insane I proceeded to cut out the door on the side of the aircraft that will be facing the viewer out first using a drill to get the big stuff but stopping well short of the boundaries.
Then I used diamond files to remove the last bit very carefully and slowly








I then scratchbuilt a copy of the hatch,that is now going to be open.
















Why do all this?Hell the Heavy stubber has to go somewhere


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

Dude that looks like one hell of a tough conversion on those marauders, i admire that you
have the patience and finesse to pull something like that off. Epic work all round guys


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

One thing that really bugs me is there is no detail whatsoever in the bomb bay.
Being this model is being refitted,I decided it must have the detail.
First thing I did is went online and found this pic of a B-17's bomb bay








And went to go about recreating it with Plastruct and Evergreen brand styrene.
I highly recommend it,great stuff I beams,strips,rods,half rods, the very same stuff the modeler who created the Marauder used.
First using the I beams I made a rail system,drilling holes in the top rail and adding small rod hydralics to the bay itself








I then changed the I beams and used Channel instead to make it closer to the real thing.
Using .060 hex rod and .040 round rod and a chopper I made the bolts.
























I then stacked the rails with six heavy bombs
























Here a shot with the chassis put together


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

As you are using the B-17 for some inspiration I will offer this to you. I live 20 minutes from the Dover, Delaware USAF air base. They have a museum with a B-17 on the main floor that you can walk up to, into the bomb bay, stick your head into the waist gunners ports and even into the ball turret. I can't get into the cockpit or tail gunners sections, (I can try and ask, you never know they may say yes!) So, if you need any up close and detailed photos of the B-17, let me know, I can get them for you. It will take a few days to get them to you, with work and all. Hit me up with a pm if your interested. They also have a bunch of other WWII era planes and later model cargo planes that you can enter into, even the cockpits and other tight spaces if you want a variety of pictures.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

We have a museum like that right down the road too.
Infact I was working for the airports fueling co. when they were first starting up.
I actually towed the B-17 in the Hanger and got to look around the outside real good but the boss had the keys so I never got in.
Interior shots would be great.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> As you are using the B-17 for some inspiration I will offer this to you. I live 20 minutes from the Dover, Delaware USAF air base. They have a museum with a B-17 on the main floor that you can walk up to, into the bomb bay, stick your head into the waist gunners ports and even into the ball turret. I can't get into the cockpit or tail gunners sections, (I can try and ask, you never know they may say yes!) So, if you need any up close and detailed photos of the B-17, let me know, I can get them for you. It will take a few days to get them to you, with work and all. Hit me up with a pm if your interested. They also have a bunch of other WWII era planes and later model cargo planes that you can enter into, even the cockpits and other tight spaces if you want a variety of pictures.


I like this, it's good to see someone going out of their way to help a fellow hobbyist and forum member. I'd give you rep, but I recently gave you rep, for your Red Corsair termie if memory serves me well, and it won't let me until I spread it around a little more. Just know that your kindness has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow this is going to be amazing i'm thinking about the other Marauder variant myself, its a big toss up between that and a Warhound, just cant decide.
If you need any advice about aircraft i'm an aircraft engineer and i have a friend who works on WWII era aircraft, Spitfires, Hurricanes and a Lancaster


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Quite a few components must be painted before assemby.
Engines,Turrets,Cockpit,and what I have here the bomb bay.
I went with Olive Drab bombs with Tau Sept rings
Tau Sept and Black complete it with Danger Stripe to tell the gunners to keep thier hands away from the bomb rack if they want to keep them.
The bomb graphitti waas done with white color pencil
One says,"For the Emperor" the other,"From Phantine with Love"


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the idea, and the attention to detail here is second to none. Looking forward to seeing this thread develop.

Have to appreciate you sharing the creation with us, as it's already a joy to read :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Great work, call me an inquisitive so and so but does the model have bomb bay doors? or are you going to model those on?and how much of those bombs will be visable once the model is fully assembled ? im just thinking about the mechanics of it all, sorry im just quite in to the realism of the Guard stuff, I would start a guard army if they sorted out the Leman russ scale issues and had better infantry models.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Really nice looking piece - will you be doing loaders with aditional bombs as it's being re-armed/re-fueled?

~O


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I have to say that the Marauder Based Aircraft are some of my favourite models designed by Forge World. I just wished they'd designed some of the other variants, such as perhaps a Transport variant for a small platoon of Elysian's, or even the E3/MRA equivalent's of it asdescribed in Taros Book 3.

Looks awesome. I've yet to see your painting standard, but if it's anything to go by your quality of modelling already and the fact you're entering GD with it, I am damn excited to see this. Best of luck mate, and I'll drop by to see this every now and again.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Oldenhaller said:


> Really nice looking piece - will you be doing loaders with aditional bombs as it's being re-armed/re-fueled?
> 
> ~O


Sentinel Power Lifter is on route as we speak
And I will show you guys this to wet your appitite

















@bitandkits It does come with them and most of the detail will be hidden.
but you cannot let a little thing like someone seeing it stop you.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

As promised, here are some up close and detailed interior pictures of a B-17G Flying Fortress. I also took a bunch of pictures of random things from other aircraft, weapons and refueling/equipment that was there too. Well, I hope these help. 

*LINK TO PHOTOBUCKET ALBUM WITH B-17G PHOTOS*


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Kudos for the great idea, sir, and the dedication, patience, and skill required to pull it off. I'll be looking forward to progress updates with great anticipation! +rep


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you so much Unforgiven,there are many things there that I can use.
I am glad to see some of the things I went with were right on the money
Case in point I did'nt add the second waist gun because it was not staggered and the two guns got in the way of each other when I was test fitting it.
But not only did they do that so they would'nt get in each others way but a 50 cal or 20mm shell tends to go through what it hits so you do not want to be right behind the target.
Here are shots of the cockpit in progress








































I added aquilla brass etch to replace the scupted on detail that was a bit hard on the eye.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Some of the detail ends up getting damaged during the sanding process.
Most of the detail was made with the same hex and rod from plastruct
.060 hex rod and .040 round rod,using the chopper to cut off small slices,when stacked make the perfect fastener.
















The round is also the same size used to create the larger rivets.
Here you see the two wing sections one with rivets that made it and the other where they got removed.
I used the .040 rod to replace the detail,lightly sanded and it is perfect


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

omg this is epic, very good quality painting, very good modeling, i dunno why i rarely look at other hobying books 

did anyone else find it funny that they've put a bolt and chain on only one of the B-17s machine guns? 

general hobying thing i noticed on the battle damage nazi things, no scorch marks, just bent and torn. 

also a side not on the 'aerodynamics' of the flying brick, an example of how it was done. the spitfire was pretty slow and shook lots when they 1st tested it then they filed all the heads down on the rivets and it went much much faster. so a small thing like hte handle could help


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

So glad to see someone brave enough to go through a FW model and make it look good. this is awesome, +rep at any change I get.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

This whole thread is amazing, I love the attention to detail, +rep


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I will definitely watch this. This is an awesome project. Just skimmed through but it looks great.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Mulligan
I just had to strip and reprime the top fusilage
I have to stop rushing and do lighter layers and stop being lazy because I do not like cleaning the airbrush.
Another lesson learned, never use the thinner to try to smooth a rough patch it eats through it like butter.
Sorry no pics of this stage.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

This is excellant. Awesome conversions so far. If this is for GD just remeber one thing. Take your time when painting. It's tough and you have chosen the hardest catagory to enter. 

Good luck. 

*LTP*


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

my god this is a gorgous looking model.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Let me tell you metallic finishes are a bitch,but thats why it's fun. 
This is something I must master though and will try as many times as a have to..
I already stripped quite a few pieces and had to redo back from the primer layer.
Good thing the airbrush cleaner just melts the paint away very easily though messy.
But I have been getting really good at fixing errors
Here my piece has had paint lift off from where I masked.
My fault really I should of let dry a full day but oh well.








So I touched up the mettallic and as seen here went too heavy.








So I sand again to reach this point back to smooth








Then a final coat and it is repaired








I also used Micro Kristal Klear to add glass to the guages


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Superb mate, keep it up


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I had to strip it yet again.








Enamel is a very hard paint to work with gloss enamel even more so.
I think this time around I am going to do probally what I should have done in the first place and use Alclad,s brand of gloss black,it is lacquer based so hopefully a bit easier to use than enamel.
But I have been ablr to get a couple of the pieces further along here is a sample


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning mate


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I should of renamed the plane D for Demi because I had to strip this thing down more times than I care to remember.
I finally have a base that is working and the plane is starting to pick up once again.
I had to redo the bomb bay,who knew Lacquer Thinner warped styrene,well I do now that is for sure.
But hat is not a big deal because the build is deceptively simple,redoing it will not be a problem.
I have also recieved my replacements from Forge World and true to his word,the guy added a spare co-pilot seat for me to use for modeling the aircraft with no one in the cockpit.
Only one?Is'nt there two seats in the Marauder,I hear you ask.
Well thats when this stuff comes into play Amazing Mold Putty.








It truly lives up to its name you mix it like g/s and it is reasy to use in 30 min
You can make both 1 and 2 part molds with it,but it really shines with thoses items using a 1 piece mold(You get a better 2 piece cast with the pour silicone)
And lucky for me the seat is in all reality a comlpex one piece part.
I used this and Liquid two part plastic to make two copies of the original.
I am using these copies to really go to town and super detail the empty seats.
I had used 25 extra parts to detail the seats,they came out great.
I am especially proud of the joystick complete with tophat and the ejection handles,which will look stellar when painted and with the 26th and 27th part added once painted.








































But not all had to be redone
I was able to finish the front lascannon turret somewhat,everything with get a weathering layer once completely built.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

The main Fusilage is well underway now
Here are a couple of preview shots


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The modeling detail here is craazzyy! Great work!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are two new additions the wings and ejection seat.
The wings were painted with Alclad II Aluminum, Polished Aluminum,Semi-Matte Aluminum,and weathered with Tamiya Burnt Orange & Blue powders and Alclad II Jet Exhaust.
The fuel caps are Testors Model Master Insignia Red








The ejection seats have over 32 extra parts made from styrene and wire


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

comeing along very nicely, look forward to the next update
+rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Spectacular work. Your attention to detail is exemplary. Good luck with the comp.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I had yesterday off so I got alot done on the model.
The wings are just about there the engines go on any day now.
I used Testors Model Master Enamel Insigina Yellow for the Identification stripes.
I used Tamiya Clear Orange and Clear Blue for heat stress.
Alclad II Jet Exhaust was for the actual soot build up.








The flap area was a little blah so I jazzed it up with 24 guage wire.
When I fly I get a good view of the flaps because I usually sit in coach 
But I notice there is alot of stuff going on in the flap compartment.
I recreated this but making a lot of square bends with the wire.
The key was to make it look buzy without actually adding bulk.
The compartment was painted Tamiya Cockpit Green and the plumbing is Tin Bits.

















I could not stand the idea of candles and open flame in a cockpit with Oxygen so I shaved off the shrine with a flat exacto # 17 blade
I then used my Micro Arts Micro scale Punch and made a new instrument panel out of styrene..
I then fit it in the space where the shrine used to be,,much more realistic.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks incredibly cool!

Small point though, there is a slight bit of paint thats gone over from the screen onto the panel:



>


The main circular screen. 

Just trying to help you get that Golden Demon 
+Rep


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Critism alway is welcome.
I noticed that myself, all the screens are going to need touch ups
The purity seal needs scriptork too.
And everything will get another oil wash too.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oi.....

I can see a lot of things that they will deduct points for in a GD competition.

1. The ejection seats, wen compared to the rest of the model are very rough, I see finger prints in it, the paint is really "dusty".










2. You can see some rough areas around the aquila and in the little groves.









3. Bolts are oversized and offcenter for the nuts that are present. I would suggest using fine grade wire and tapping a hole into the resin vs the plastic rod, unless you can find a smaller size.









4. Watch the glue usage, also there is a mold line on the bomb, you need to fill and sand that down to hide it. 

To be truthful, I am not feeling the instrument panel at all. You have really smooth paint on the plan and rough pain on the panel itself.

Also kinda a preference thing but way to much metallic and it is way to clean, there would be scuffs and wear spots from where the pilots climbed up into the bird and the servitors did repairs.

For a table top model it looks nice, for a GD model it needs work.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Everything you said is true,the bolts on top I did resize
It was just one of those things I never posted.
The bomb got fixed when I had to redo the bomb-bay
The ejection seat is in the process right now of being repainted.
The fingerprints will be addressed either through cleaning or respraying,probally both
I have already had to respray the engines because of this.
That is why I handle it with surgical gloves.
The panel does still need work(I personally hate that all the guages look the same.
I need to redo a few so they do not all look like pressure guages.
The front aquilla does need some help I did not realise it was so rough
The weathing has barely started yet so do not fear,the only thing really weathered at this point is the wings and engines


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Quite an impressive model. Keep up the good work, and do all the things Djinn24 there is saying so you win! Sounds like he knows his stuff. You get some rep simply for putting it together with those "instructions"


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good stuff man, I repainted my fucking cobra probably 20 times and failed to even get an honorable mention. Not I am going to rework it AGAIN and damn it I will win!


----------

